# Current wait time at RIP / MART



## SR-25 (Jul 7, 2010)

Does anyone know what the average time for a Marine to spend in RIP / MART ( whatever they are calling it these days ) is before going to BRC? I was talking to someone with SOTG who said BRC has about a year back up. Is that true?


----------



## 25&5 (Jul 7, 2010)

By-Name-Assignment personnel do not usually spend time with the MARTlings.  RIPsters and/or MARTlings will spend a few months there depending on how fit they are and the next pick-up day.  It is a pool of students that we can grab from to fill class seats whenever we start another class.


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL at the "MARTlings" handle....My son was at RIP/MART for 2 weeks.  He was pretty fit going in though.   275-280 pft's.....The pool kicked his butt at first but his 1k  time is under 15 mins. now .  he is in the class that started this past Mon.  He says the best thing about BRC is very few $#!%birds!  He is "living his dream" ... I know he is only going to tell me the good things, but I can hear the pride in his voice....he was always a boy of few words ...now he even talks less.


----------



## JimMCpog (Jul 29, 2010)

What is the process for getting to RIP for non-infantrymen? After we took the indoc in 2003, we were told that we'd spend the rest of our enlistment with HQ company and then sent to RIP upon another 3 year commitment.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 29, 2010)

Right now you get orders from the monitor, go to SOI to become an 0311 and then go to BRC at some point.  Some of the lat movers are finding their way to 1st Recon Bn before they go to SOI and BRC.  I don't believe they indoc before getting orders.  If they fail or drop at any point in the process they revert to 0311 and hit a victor unit.


----------



## JimMCpog (Jul 30, 2010)

Teufel said:


> Right now you get orders from the monitor, go to SOI to become an 0311 and then go to BRC at some point.  Some of the lat movers are finding their way to 1st Recon Bn before they go to SOI and BRC.  I don't believe they indoc before getting orders.  If they fail or drop at any point in the process they revert to 0311 and hit a victor unit.


 
That seems like a much better way to do it than before. I remember them telling us that there was an outside chance we'd go to SOI-ITB but that more likely than not we'd be workig in the motor pool till 2005 and have to get ready through ojt.


----------

